# Schulungen MRL, Risikobeurteilung, sichere Steuerung



## element. (24 September 2009)

Wer hat an so etwas teilgenommen, Wo, und würdet ihr es weiterempfehlen?

Ich bin neu in der E-Konstruktion und MRL/CE war hier nie ein großes Thema, die Maschinen wurden mit "Menschenverstand" abseits von Normtexten gebaut...

Für den Anfang habe ich mir hier http://www.pilz.de/services/trainings/seminars/index.de.jsp
das "Sicherheitspraktikum" ausgesucht. Risikobeurteilung mit PL an Praxismodellen, Umsetzung, Prüfung und Dokumentation.

Später höffe ich mal die "Sichere Konstruktion" belegen zu können. Geht für E-Konstruktion und Pneumatische Konstruktion ins Detail.

War schon jemand bei Pilz, sind die gut?


----------



## istat_gb (24 September 2009)

Also, ich kenne einige Leute von Pilz und die sind eigtl recht gut!

Ich denke, von den "großen" Herstellern kann man bedenkenlos eine Schulung zu diesem Thema besuchen. Aber meine Erfahrungen sind, dass es doch nur "Einführungs-Seminare" sind. Zumindest die, die nur einen Tag gehen. 

Wir halten auch Schulungen zu diesem Thema - jedoch etwas abgestimmter auf unseren Tätigkeitsbereich und unsere Mutterfirma.... da ist vormittags nur die MRL und so ab 11.30 - 12 Uhr dann die 13849-1.

Und selbst bei der "abgestimmten" version bleibt es noch recht allgemein, weil es ja auch für die Praktiker "anwendbar" sein soll. 

Wie schon gesagt: Ich denke, bei einem Einführungsseminar kann man eigtl nichts falsch machen. Ich hoffe, dass du ein paar gute Tips und Erfahrungsberichte bekommst.

Für spezielle Fragen darfst du gern das Forum hier nutzen *denke ich*


Gruß
André


----------



## jabba (24 September 2009)

Schau mal diesen Tread durch 

Markus und ich waren schon dabei.


----------



## istat_gb (25 September 2009)

Den Maschinensicherheitsexperten wollte ich eigtl auch noch ablegen... Mal schauen, ob mein Chef das OK dazu gibt......


----------



## element. (28 September 2009)

So, hatte jetzt spontan die Möglichkeit, beim Praktikum teilzunehmen. Leider bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Vorab: Die Zeilen geben meine Persönliche Ansicht wieder und können falsch sein.

Das Praktikum ist gleichzeitig der fünfte Tag des einwöchigen "Maschinensicherheitsexperten". Alle anderen anwesenden Teilnehmer hatten die ganze Woche gemacht. 

Auf der Internetseite liest sich das Praktikum nicht als abhängig von den anderen Kursen und irgendwelchen Vorkenntnissen. Der Referent ist aber voll eingestiegen und hat häufig auf die vergangenen Tage verwiesen "Das haben wir ja am Dienstag schon gemacht..." und ich kam mir etwas veräppelt vor. Die Prüfung am Tagesende sollte eigentlich auch nur aufs Praktikum bezogen sein, enthielt aber Fragen, die definitiv nicht im Skript standen. Ob sie der Referent im Tagesablauf erwähnt hat entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, da er teilweise mündlich nur so mit Normennummern um sich geworfen hat. Das war zu schnell zum Mitschreiben und einfach wenig sinnvoll. Jedenfalls hatte ich in der Prüfung bei der Hälfte der Fragen null Ahnung, obwohl ich aufgepasst habe wie ein Luchs. Der Inhalt war teilweise einfach zu weit oben angesetzt. Man hat auch gemerkt dass er davon ausging, dass jeder im Raum schonmal in die Richtung zu tun hatte. Das Skript gab auch nichts zu den unklaren Fragen her (das durfte bei der Prüfung benutzt werden). Allgemein war ich der Ansicht, dass die Prüfung eher stures auswendiglernen von Nummern, weniger Verständnis der nötigen Vorgänge abfragt.

Ich muss jetzt mal, wenn ich Luft habe, die Unterlagen aufarbeiten und zu verstehen versuchen. Dann werd ich nochmal eine zweite Meinung hier ablegen.


----------



## Markus (28 September 2009)

element. schrieb:


> So, hatte jetzt spontan die Möglichkeit, beim Praktikum teilzunehmen. Leider bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Vorab: Die Zeilen geben meine Persönliche Ansicht wieder und können falsch sein.
> 
> Das Praktikum ist gleichzeitig der fünfte Tag des einwöchigen "Maschinensicherheitsexperten". Alle anderen anwesenden Teilnehmer hatten die ganze Woche gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
jabba und ich waren die ganze woche dort...
...wenn du nur den letzten tag gemacht hast, dann kann ich deine reaktion gut verstehen...


----------



## istat_gb (29 September 2009)

Ich kann deine Reaktion im Bezug auf die Normen auch nachvollziehen. Je nachdem, wie gute "Vorkentnisse" man im Normungssektor hat isses schon ganz schon heftig, so viele komische Nummern zugeworfen zu bekommen ;-)....


 Zu beginn meines Werksstudenten-Daseins habe ich mich auhc mit Normen beschäftigt und da war auch alles grausam..... Wenn man "täglich" damit zu tun hat wirds zum Alltag - wie überall wahrscheinlich..... (Man Bedenke nur allein die Firmeninternen Abkürzungen....)


André


----------

